# My Favorite Sig



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Jwalk74 (May 4, 2013)

Very nice! Here is mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My fav....


----------



## GTFOD (Jun 4, 2014)

It is to hard to pick just one.


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

My favorite: 
P226 MK25

I don't have it yet, but it is on my list for acquistions. Maybe first qrt next year.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine is coming home Tuesday! From my LGS here in Kalifornia! :smt076

​


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's a couple of my favorites: P226 X5 Level 1, Nickel P220, P229 Two Tone 9mm, and P6 customized with nickel controls.


----------

